# What musician would you bed sight unseen



## choomer (Dec 24, 2016)

This isn't about what someone looks like (though it never hurts) but what musician of the opposite sex would you feel so deeply about that if they wanted a night of sweet pleasure in your arms you'd be able to say yes with no idea of what they looked like just because of the love and ability (let's be honest. Energy is nice, but never replaces artistry) you feel in their music.

This is non-gender specific so guys, gals, and others feel free to post your fave.

Joni Mitchell

Rickie Lee Jones

Billie Holiday (Elenora Fagan)

Tracy Thorn

Chaka Khan

and lately...... (but it goes against the stated rules. Never have I wanted to be the curvature of a Fender Precision bass as much as when this girl backed Jeff Beck doing "Cause We've Ended As Lovers" @ the Crossroads Fest.)

Tal Wilkenfeld

Edit: Almost forgot another female introduced to me through Jeff Beck

Imogen Heap

Serious honorable mention (but also breaking the rules since I saw her the 1st time I heard her I saw her backing Bowie's last tour)

Gail Ann Dorsey

(What is it w/ chick bassists these days?  )


----------



## razor33 (Dec 25, 2016)

Grace Potter


----------



## dangledo (Dec 25, 2016)

razor33 said:


> Grace Potter



damn you. 

ive sat mesmerized staring at those legs rocking that guitar at a few festivals. if shes playing, im watching. music is ok, too.


----------



## MMJ Dreaming 99 (Dec 27, 2016)

You win with Grace Potter

Honorable Mention: Young Lita Ford.






Lita Ford in The Runaways era. She was about 18 here so she was legal.






She freaked out because some of the members of the Runaways were lesbians. My guess Joan Jett and the drummer. She is also supposedly fought with her band mates and is a difficult person.

http://www.latimes.com/books/la-ca-jc-lita-ford-20160313-story.html

Linda Brava aka Linda Lepenius Finnish violinist. She got old






Alison Balsom - British classical trumpet player. 






Nico - oh no she is dead. Velvet Underground






Deborah Harry aka Blondie


Stacia in Hawkwind - a major UK stoner band in 1970s and still around. She would take off her clothes and dance. Lemmy played bass for them and he was not a stoner. He did speed and drank Jack Daniels. Lemmy said Stacia was an impressive woman at about 6'2" with a 44" chest. He said she was a bookbinder by trade.


----------



## SonOfGod7 (Dec 28, 2016)

holy fuck


----------

